# RAZR battery life - riddle me this...



## Crocadile

I compared the battery life of the new Droid Razr M versus the older Razr Maxx and older Razr. How the hell can the M be rated nearly identical to the Maxx when it has so much less mAh?

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/co...AXX,Motorola-DROID-RAZR/phones/7346,6644,6026

M = 2000 mAh = 20 hours talk
Maxx = 3300 mAh = 17 hours talk
Razr = 1780 mAh = 12.5 hours talk

I can understand the newer Maxx having similar talk time to the M despite having a much bigger battery because the newer Maxx has a bigger 4.7" screen. But what's weird is the M has the same 4.3" screen as the older Maxx & Razr.


----------



## hasbrobot

Hmmm....

Why is the door on the right always locked?


----------



## Crocadile

Ok, here are some replies I got from another forum:

"A more power efficient SoC (Snapdragon S4 vs TI OMAP4430), and maybe software optimizations since the newer models ship with ICS."

"The first gen 4G chips were (relatively speaking) power hogs. I'm guessing the new SoC integrates the 4G and 3G all in one now and uses a lot less juice."

Unfortunately, I do not like the review Android Central gave the phone in terms of battery life. It actually sounds worse than the 1850mAh I have on my Droid 2 Global, which can last me from morning to midnight:

http://www.androidcentral.com/droid-razr-m-review

"The RAZR M's 2,000 mAh battery is non-removable...And despite Motorola's claims of 20 hours of talktime on a single charge, the M doesn't have the best (or even close to best) battery life in the world. It's actually pretty average-- I got through nearly 3/4 of my workday with heavy usage before having to find an outlet. Acting conservatively, I was still out of juice by 6 p.m. This is probably the biggest disappointment for me about the RAZR M, especially considering the promises Motorola has made. To put it in a proper perspective, the similarly-rated 2,100 mAh battery in Samsung's GS3 lasts nearly five hours longer while pushing the same processor, double the RAM, and a 720p display. The M's battery is simply a step in the wrong direction."


----------



## AzJazz

Crocadile said:


> I compared the battery life of the new Droid Razr M versus the older Razr Maxx and older Razr. How the hell can the M be rated nearly identical to the Maxx when it has so much less mAh?
> 
> http://www.phonearen.../7346,6644,6026
> 
> M = 2000 mAh = 20 hours talk
> Maxx = 3300 mAh = 17 hours talk
> Razr = 1780 mAh = 12.5 hours talk
> 
> I can understand the newer Maxx having similar talk time to the M despite having a much bigger battery because the newer Maxx has a bigger 4.7" screen. But what's weird is the M has the same 4.3" screen as the older Maxx & Razr.


*It's very simple:* The Snapdragon S4 MSM8960 System on A Chip (SoC) processor used in the RAZR M is based on a 28 nm die technology (think of this as being related to the transistor size). The TI OMAP4430 processor used on the RAZR MAXX uses 45 nm die technology. The Snapdragon also slapped the wireless technology processing on the same chip. The smaller the gate technology on a semiconductor, the lower the leakage current from the transistors. This means that you have more efficient power usage for the same (or, even faster) clock speeds. Also, putting more stuff on the same silicon provides similar power benefits. Think of it as less electrons you have to push around to get the same job done.

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## scottpole

OK let's get the M rooted and charged. Stream some spotify over 4G for about 30 minutes. Download a 230 MB custom rom over 4G. Convert it to bootmenu. Install it. Fail. Wipe and retry install. Fail. Swap to second system. Install. Fail. Swap to main system. Install another custom rom. Boot. Setup phone and download and install titanium backup and pro key. All over 4G mind you. Restore backups of apps. Stream about 2 more hours of spotify. Then look at your battery percentage and see 68% remaining. This is all over a time span of roughly 9 hours. This was my experience today with my razr maxx.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## regidk

The phone's battery arrayed without theoretical time of 480 hours, if used to play, one to two days. The phone's battery is German goods, no problem with a 3.4, and built-in reinforcement framework can guarantee collective no loose and undetected phenomenon, looking to adopt to


----------



## Crocadile

regidk said:


> The phone's battery arrayed without theoretical time of 480 hours, if used to play, one to two days. The phone's battery is German goods, no problem with a 3.4, and built-in reinforcement framework can guarantee collective no loose and undetected phenomenon, looking to adopt to


All your base are belong to us?

I'm guessing you used Babelfish or something for this post?

Good luck with your adoption.


----------



## Casen

My MAXX battery has severely diminished. I only get like 15 hours now. 5 screen on... It makes me sad

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AzJazz

Casen said:


> My MAXX battery has severely diminished. I only get like 15 hours now. 5 screen on... It makes me sad
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


Running stock?


----------



## Casen

AzJazz said:


> Running stock?


No, i have been on eclipse ics since the day i bought it. Also happened to buy it on eclipse ics release day. Had fantastic battery life then. i went up through eclipse ics 1.3 and had it slowly diminish. 
now I'm on team sts stock aokp and it has gotten a little better but I'm at 47% after only six and a half hours on 4g with 3 hours of screen on time...

It's just lacking the longevity it used to have...
Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ombracol

No two battery lifes are identical...jow many accounts are syncing ... how many widgets are running? Do you text more than you talk network strength all vary largly and affect performance

Sent from my XT907 using RootzWiki


----------



## Casen

Google and haxsync. I have business calendar widget, a fancy widget clock and power amp widget on a home screen.

I don't text a lot... I use the phone basically the same way i do since i bought it..

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------

